# Carbon seat post for Break-away?



## Valli

Hi, is there any problem with using a carbon seat post on a Ritchey break-away? In other words, does the frame design subject the seat post to unusual stress?


----------



## nhluhr

I've been using the Ritchey Pro Carbon 2-bolt (which is a hybrid post with aluminum pressed/bonded with carbon) and it seems fine. Probably not the answer you're looking for.


----------



## maximus01

I've seen this question answered elsewhere, maybe in Ritchey Dave's thread?
It is fine, though I'm not sure that there is a good reason to run a carbon post (or stem or bars) on a bike that's going to get thrown around by baggage handlers.


----------



## flatlander_48

Cover the seat post with a sleeve and secure it in the BreakAway box. It's not a problem. For that matter, the BreakAways all come with carbon forks and the back end of the Ti road version is carbon. I don't see the point to your comment.


----------



## maximus01

Well, carbon parts are designed to take specific loads applied in specific directions. I remember reading this column:

Technical FAQ: Yes, I still race cyclocross on carbon bars - VeloNews.com

Carbon bars are very strong when loaded in the manner expected during riding but do not stand up to strong side impacts, apparently. I'm sure that lots of people travel with carbon seat posts, bars, and stems but to me it just seems safer to fit a travel bike with stronger components.


----------



## 55x11

Valli said:


> Hi, is there any problem with using a carbon seat post on a Ritchey break-away? In other words, does the frame design subject the seat post to unusual stress?


I used it for many flights with my breakaway, no problem. Usually my seat post is packed in a way that is difficult to damage from outside. I wouldn't use carbon handlebars or wheels or other components though.


----------



## nhluhr

55x11 said:


> I used it for many flights with my breakaway, no problem. Usually my seat post is packed in a way that is difficult to damage from outside. I wouldn't use carbon handlebars or wheels or other components though.


Indeed, I traveled with my Breakaway and Enve 3.4 wheelset recently but I wouldn't make a habit of it - the wider wheels significantly change the packing, in addition to forcing me to use more material to protect them, for fear of damage.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Valli said:


> Hi, is there any problem with using a carbon seat post on a Ritchey break-away? In other words, does the frame design subject the seat post to unusual stress?


You can use a carbon seatpost with a Ritchey Breakaway frame.


----------

